
Odroid-Go Review: An Affordable DIY Portable Game Console - rbanffy
https://www.electromaker.io/blog/article/odroid-go-review-a-neat-affordable-diy-portable-game-console
======
gravypod
You should also check out the PSPI 1000 v4 which is a similar project built
into a PSP 1000 case. It's had a few revisions and the work that's been put
into it is pretty amazing.

~~~
downrightmike
[https://othermod.com/pspi-1000-version-4/](https://othermod.com/pspi-1000-version-4/)

------
kweks
Of similar ilk and made by the community super star sprite_tm:
[https://pocketsprite.com](https://pocketsprite.com)

~~~
micheljansen
Great to see Jeroen is still at it. I used to live across the street from him
and it was always fascinating to see what he was up to. Hanging out at his
place was the closest thing to what I imagine Silicon Valley must have been
like during the heydays of hardware hacking. Probably why he moved to
Shenzhen. His writeups at [https://spritesmods.com](https://spritesmods.com)
are also good reads. I see he has also done a miniature Mac Plus:
[http://spritesmods.com/?art=minimacplus](http://spritesmods.com/?art=minimacplus)

~~~
kweks
He is actually working for Espressif now I believe, due to his work on the
ESP8266 framework!

------
eltoozero
So Odroid came out with their own GameBoy zero eh?

Not bad for <$50 considering I paid a bucketload to pre-order the circuit
sword CM3 GBZ board just to get high score in Blade Buster on the road.

Then once I got it I had to re-design all the 3D printed parts since they
didn’t meet my standards: [https://github.com/eltoozero/lol-
gbz_3dparts](https://github.com/eltoozero/lol-gbz_3dparts)

~~~
dmix
Is there a commercial version of this that doesn't require self-assembly? I
found a few hacky Chinese ones on Amazon but I'm curious if there are any
higher quality multi-platform ROM portable devices available.

~~~
eltoozero
Your best bet is a bespoke creation using the circuit sword, it’s quite a fine
product.

If you’re interested, the pre-order for this year has already closed but I
secured a large order to fulfill custom orders for the holidays.

lee@braains.net

~~~
dmix
> but I secured a large order to fulfill custom orders for the holidays.

You mean order of Circuit Swords? I wasn't familiar with this board until I
googled it just now.

What about cases with buttons and screens?

I'd love to be able to pay someone for one of these 'Bespoke' pre-assembled.
Like an Etsy for electronics hackers.

~~~
eltoozero
Yes, I pre-ordered a large batch of circuit swords for supplying as fully
assembled units, or single-sourced kits with all electronics and 3D printed
components ready to assemble.

It’s a shame they are only available twice a year, but I’m putting some money
down to fill in the gap; hopefully I don’t regret my investment, it’s a very
cool project.

------
stevekemp
I ordered one of these, as a result of reading this post. It took me a while
to get code uploaded, as the documentation was missing a couple of steps.

That said it is a cute device which arrived in Finland in less than a week,
and I've been reliving my childhood by playing Tetris and Super Mario Bros #3
for the past few hours.

I made some notes here to fill in the missing steps for uploading code via the
Arduino-studio:

[https://blog.steve.fi/odroid_go_initial_impressions.html](https://blog.steve.fi/odroid_go_initial_impressions.html)

------
hguhghuff
The buy link
[https://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_cod...](https://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G152875062626)

------
gonesilent
And for none gaming check out the hd1 and hd2 line from the odroid maker.
Designed just for hard drives. Best home cloud / rsync hardware you can get
for $45 bucks

~~~
Severian
I think you meant hc1[1] and hc2[2]..

[1]
[https://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_cod...](https://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G150229074080)

[2]
[https://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_cod...](https://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G151505170472)

------
rocky1138
I ordered three of these last week to build with my nephew and niece. Shipping
was quick to Canada and done with DHL. Looking forward to putting these
together and hoping they might spark a bit of interest in programming or
hardware in the kids.

Does anyone have any links to programming tutorials of videos that kids might
like about this platform?

------
grendelt
Very cool. I had no idea there was a handheld platform so easy to cobble
together. I looked at some units from banggood and stuff, but couldn't find a
way to upload ROMs to them.

I'd really only use this for when I'm flying for business trips, so the
headphone jack is sorta a necessity for me. I hope that gets added soon.

------
stringer
I'd rather buy this stuff:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLS5WzyEINA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLS5WzyEINA)

------
dev_dull
Every link on that page just took me back to their same website. Is this some
kind of SEO antipattern? It makes it really difficult tracking down the actual
parts.

------
casabarata
Pretty sweet. I wish this and the other 10 DIY/programmable mobile consoles
would make it into mass market (toy?) stores. For years, this market has only
been making circles in a tiny part of the geekosphere It’d be great to get it
in the hands of everyone and then see what happens. Im sure you’ll get a surge
of indie developers making and sharing games and kids in school showing off
their latest creations.

~~~
141421
Part of it I imagine is these hacker game systems are designed and marketed
towards other gamer hackers and require, or at least the apparent need for,a
more technical skill set than a regular game system.

However I can imagine something like Lego and Ninteno making a package that is
designed for children to learn from.

~~~
vibrolax
Nintendo wants their customers to purchase games, because that's what drives
their revenue. While the act of "making" is integral to Lego customers, the
company hopes to sell customers more and more kits/bricks.

A self-contained user-programmable video game device probably needs more
support and offers less recurring revenue opportunity than mass market game
consumption platforms.

It's a terrible thing for a owners of a business to turn a reliable consumer
of its products into a happy frugal maker.

~~~
digi_owl
I could have sworn that Nintendo is the only company of the 3 major console
brands that do not sell the console at a loss.

~~~
kbenson
I think they are, but I imagine the profit from their first party game IP and
the licensing fees from other game publishers probably dwarfs that profit.

So, they shouldn't be in dire financial straits if they don't sell games, but
it sure isn't the winning strategy.

